# Jacksonville, FL



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi yes I am near there, not really familiar with boarding stables as I am further south, but there are lots of horsey activities here. What type of place are you looking for?

I have some friends in Jax and can probably help you out. you can pm me if you like.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

PS where will you be going to school so I can figure out what area of town as Jax is a huge land wise and it can take 45 mins to get from one area to another easily, (traffic isn't bad just a big place) Most farms are south, west and north as east is beach property and the land is too expensive for horse farms.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

heres a nice one, will have to inquire about it and see what their reputation is Horse Boarding Farms, Jacksonville, Florida: Willow Branch Farm


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm going to school in Downtown but I'm living in Mandarin. Thanks for the link - I'll check it out!


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

lovemyponies said:


> PS where will you be going to school so I can figure out what area of town as Jax is a huge land wise and it can take 45 mins to get from one area to another easily, (traffic isn't bad just a big place) Most farms are south, west and north as east is beach property and the land is too expensive for horse farms.


I'll be going to school in Downtown but I'll be living in Mandarin. Thanks for the link - I'll check that out and contact them as well.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

there are actually quite a few farms right in Mandarin, I have a rental house there. I will ask around of a really good place. I am guessing you would like to have as many amenties as possible? Such as jumps, dressage arena, etc?


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

If you don't care about the drive, the O'Conner's signature barn is down in Lake City, about an hour and a half, you should call about schooling there, it is amazing! And for a trainer, if you can call Valhalla Farm in Lake City, the trainer's there are absulutly amazing! Just for thoughts


----------



## Sparkles (Apr 30, 2009)

My friend trains 6 months out of the year at Matanzas Farm, from what she says it's very nice and the people are very friendly.
Matanzas Farm


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

good find sparkles, I have heard this place is good, looks lovely, like the keypad gated entrance too


----------

